# We have a foal!!!!



## blueroan (Dec 28, 2015)

Finally. We've been waiting for 3 weeks for this one from first sign of baby turning.  

Big beautiful colt, who is being named Troy! haha pretty obvious why...

Now we just need the other foal, but mare is a first timer and just doesn't look quite ready yet.


----------



## rj16 (Jan 30, 2017)

Wow!! He looks nice and solid!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Handsome lad. Congratulations!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

He's very nice. Maybe those extra weeks were needed. lol. He is a sturdy looking fella. Is he a gruella? He's really pretty.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

What a handsome boy - congratulations!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

What a pretty foal! Very solid looking!


----------



## blueroan (Dec 28, 2015)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> He's very nice. Maybe those extra weeks were needed. lol. He is a sturdy looking fella. Is he a gruella? He's really pretty.


I think he is bay. It's hard to tell with the furry coat going on  We'll have to see what he looks like in the sunshine!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Hope you show more pictures of Troy as he matures. It's hard to tell with different monitors showing color a little differently. And too, the lighting can throw things off. He's really very adorable. I always kind of secretly wanted to breed one of my Arabian mares, but never did. My mares had phenomenal pedigrees. They could have thrown some lovely foals. Anyhow, it's neat to see. Thanks for showing us!


----------



## Sammy the spoo (Jul 7, 2016)

Awww congratulations!!!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

What a beautiful colt  He looks like he's a bay to me


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Nice colt! Love his color. He has a beautiful mom, too.


----------

